# Tally and Finn help make pancakes



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally&Finn supervise while Gracie cooks pancakes.









I tell Tally "no begging" for bacon, and five year old Kate sympathizes with him and gives me The Look.










"Nana" overrules and Tally& Finn get the bacon as long as they sit first, lol.









Finn loves to sit on Gracie's lap


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gracie and Tally relax








Kate and Finny


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are great pictures! The first one looks like something I'd see in Better Homes & Gardens. And pancakes for breakfast 

I love your furniture, it matches your goldens, beautiful. What I don't understand (LOL) is you're all wearing black! How can that work for you but never for me! You have a secret, please do tell :


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Really sweet pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jo Ellen, we were all just visiting - my house has golden hair tumbleweeds half the time!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures! Your dogs aren't spoiled at all-uh uh


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Those are great pictures! The first one looks like something I'd see in Better Homes & Gardens.


Ditto what I was thinking - what a beautiful kitchen and family!

You've got yourself a couple of fine looking assistant chefs!


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

Adorable pictures! And I'm soooo jealous of your kitchen!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Great Pictures.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

lovely family shots....


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Jill.  Love all the expressions...human and your kid's!:smooch:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet pictures. I knew from the first shot that Tally and Finn would win the battle for the bacon. :


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Just picture perfect and the way that holiday weekends with family should be spent...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are such sweet pictures. Shows the love everyone has for each other. And helps when Nana gives in for bacon for everyone. You have a beautiful 2 legged and 4 legged family.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a bunch of cuties.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What wonderful shots...happy kids and happy GR's make for happy parents...


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

What wonderful pictures! Your kitchen is BEAUTIFUL also! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I agree that kids and goldens are perfect together( once everyone is trained, that is!).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what sweet, heartwarming photos!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kate insisted on wearing her halloween costume the whole day- no idea why.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

These photos reflect high presence of happiness at home. They are awsome!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I think the goldens are what keeps everyone happy.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Love little pink-tutu-polka dot sox, lol.
The warmth and happiness is wonderful


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the pictures, they are all gorgeous, and so is the house!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Great pictures! Your dogs aren't spoiled at all-uh uh


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------

